

Ask HN : How not to feel depressed, hearing Heroes committing suicide? :(  - init0

Ilya Zhitomirskiy and now Aaron Swart :"(
======
Pitarou
There's a good chance that this is a warning sign for you. You may be mildly
depressed yourself.

Depression is not something to be taken lightly. Something in your brain is
overloaded. Whatever the cause (it could be many things) it should be taken
seriously. Talk to somebody you trust about it.

~~~
init0
hmm...I was down with social anxiety, panic attacks...mild depression and did
take meds for them....but i'm fine now...

------
jka
Seeing the reaction on Hacker News, I think it's fair to say that Aaron had a
huge amount of support and following that he might not even have been aware of
himself.

Life and surroundings can become very tough when people are up against
seemingly insurmountable odds, but I think it's worth keeping faith that there
are enough likeminded souls out there, even if it's hard to keep in touch with
them all - Aaron and Ilya won't be forgotten.

------
lsiebert
It's okay to feel sad.

Sadness is not depression.

